# FSA Gossamer vs 105 5800 vs Praxis Zayante



## alexm370 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Looking for some help/advise on which crankset should I buy. I'm looking to replace my current FSA Sub-Compact by a Standard (53/39) Crankset but I'm not sure which one should I upgrade to  I'm also looking to buy a power meter with that.

Options:
1- FSA Gossamer + Stages 
2- Praxis Zayante + 4iiii (really good deal on this one)
3- Shimano 105 5800 + Stages or Pioneer (would Ultegra be much better or just lighter?)

Thanks in advance for all feedback! I really appreciate it 

Cheers,

Alex

Note: the bike in question is a Specialized Allez Comp


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

I know opinions may vary, but I like my Stages PM's. Are you a USA Cycling member by chance? I think they're still doing 20% off Stages right now if you are. If I had 5800 all around, I'd probably do option 3.


----------



## alexm370 (Aug 18, 2016)

dc503 said:


> Are you a USA Cycling member by chance? I think they're still doing 20% off Stages right now if you are.


Unfortunately no. I'm from Canada.



dc503 said:


> If I had 5800 all around, I'd probably do option 3.


Yes, the bike has 105 all around except the crankset.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

A couple of other options would be to get a stages for your current FSA crankset. Get 53/39 110BCD rings (they do exist as Rotor makes them on Q and round rings). 

When you say the Pioneer unit, are you talking the left side only one? I'd personally recommend a spider based one that measures power from both sides. 

Or, you could go Powertap C1 chainrings as they are only compatible with 110BCD and they do have 53/39 options. Just make sure your frame/crank is compatible but you'd have to do the same thing anyways for any left sided PM too. 

I'd personally recommend a Quarq Riken AL or a Power2Max FSA Gossamer (those start at 610-630 + assembly/shipping) which is great option for well received PM.


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

loxx0050 said:


> A couple of other options would be to get a stages for your current FSA crankset. Get 53/39 110BCD rings (they do exist as Rotor makes them on Q and round rings).
> 
> When you say the Pioneer unit, are you talking the left side only one? I'd personally recommend a spider based one that measures power from both sides.
> 
> ...


All good ideas!


----------



## alexm370 (Aug 18, 2016)

Indeed they are, but the Praxis Zayante + 4iii is a bargain at $499  but I also like the idea of stages + Qring....oh boy


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

alexm370 said:


> Indeed they are, but the Praxis Zayante + 4iii is a bargain at $499  but I also like the idea of stages + Qring....oh boy


That's a smoking deal on the Praxis. I like my 4iiii a lot, and it cost almost that much on the Kickstarter deal. It gives numbers that are ballpark, IMO, to my Stages.


----------



## alexm370 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info on the Praxis skinewmexico


----------



## alexm370 (Aug 18, 2016)

Moving from a sub-compact (52-36) to a STD (53-39), will I need to change my chain? or will my current one still fit? Sorry for the newbie question


----------

